# Post 'em up ... your 2010/11 harvest photos ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

It's probably a little early for an end of season recap ... but never any time like the present to have a giant picture post.

Post 'em up boys (and girls).

My processing and taxi bill is not very friendly this year.

1. Sheridan Co. Mulie
2. Converse Co. Goat
3. Refugio Co. Management Deer
4. San Angelo 8 Point


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

It was a slow year in N/W Texas.. hunted my arse off between there, south texas, and Kansas.. Here are some pics.. Axis shot in Rocksprings.. 9 point shot off my buddies shoulder at Dark in Hebbronville (Should have got another year, but amazing hunt stalking up on him, going on the wall just for the story) 12 point I chased all over my parents place in Kansas that I could never catch up with in the daylight hours.. and my new Hunting Ride... Can't wait for next year.. New Mexico Elk/Mule Deer Hunt on Private land, and more fun in Kansas and Texas


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Bow season was slow. Hot and/or way too windy every chance I got to go. So I went on a night time piggy killin spree. The regular deer season has been devoted to getting my wife and daughters on deer. The wife got her first two bucks, the daughters have had a hard time. All my bucks had gone nocturnal by the time the girls got a chance to get out there. This weekend I finally sat in a stand alone and got one for the freezer. I've got until the end of the month to get another one or two to get us through the year. We can easily go through 5 or 6.

1. - a couple from the pig killin
2. - wife's first buck
3. - wife's second
4. - my big sausage doe and introducing the pup to dead deer
5. - yet another pig this weekend


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

*No wall hangers this year*

Had a decent year but did not have to make a trip to the taxidermist.
Muley is a Fort Stockton Mgmt deer and the other two came from Junction.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

*8 point*

shot near Camp Wood, hit him on the run chasing a doe
and a turkey
dont have a picture of the spike i shot last weekend so this is it so far, oh, i got a hog too but cant find the picture right now


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have never harvested an animal so I guess I can't post a picture... however, I have KILLED plenty! :headknock


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> I have never harvested an animal so I guess I can't post a picture... however, I have KILLED plenty! :headknock


Trolling before "page 2" I see ... please. To harvest:

*a. *To gather (a crop).
*b. *To take or kill (fish or deer, for example) for food, sport, or population control.
*c. *To extract from a culture or a living or recently deceased body, especially for transplantation: _harvested bone marrow._


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

My Double drop from menard. Got to love them drops... My personal best


----------



## Crazyfish07 (Dec 14, 2006)

*RGV Buck Roma Texas*

:headknockMY dad's first RGV Buck, in Roma Texas. it should have been mine, but decided to let my dad take it, love ya dad!!!!!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Harvest*

*Quote:*
*a. *To gather (a crop).
*b. *To take or kill (fish or deer, for example) for food, sport, or population control.
*c. *To extract from a culture or a living or recently deceased body, especially for transplantation: _harvested bone marrow._ 
I have seen the third definition of harvest as well. When they were done harvesting everything from the human body they folded it up like a blanket. Pretty gross. 
Harvesting deer is ok though.
I will try to download pics from this year and post up later this week. 
Great thread, sorry to digress. 
Carry on.
BB


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

First bow buck, he was my management buck and scored 114", 8pt and 6.5yrs old. Taking him with my bow made him a trophy for me. -Roach


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*151 7/8 Low fence 11pt. South Texas*

This guy scored 151 7/8 in with almost 35 inches of mass..


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

2 Deer I shot off my little slice of heaven


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

For the third year in a row, I never saw the buck I wanted, but saw lots of deer and enjoyed this season!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

9 point cull buck and 17 point management deer.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hog from my sisters place. Bow deer that jumped in the water. Another bow buck. Bow doe. Texas dall ram and fallow deer. Gun season buck.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you asked Spec. Hanging Now on the "Skinning Trailer". I shoot two every other day for the "Patrone". I think these two make 18 so far and I still got pletty of ammo. 4 pigs and one cull buck. No pics of the pigs. Still trying to harvest a Trophy.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 9 point cull buck and 17 point management deer.


Management Buck????


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

It was the first time I was home during deer season in the last 3 years. I was able to head South for a lil killin! Also I got my first bow kill with the javie, dunno if you can see him but he's next to my buck. Freezer is full and time to head back to work...


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Pics*



airbornxpress said:


> I think we had a pretty good season, well November was. First pic is my kitty, I saw three opening morning. Next my son Andrews 8 point he was a 10 last year. Then my 8 point, I havnt aged them yet :headknock But I think 5.5. :headknock Then my hog and the last 2 are the 10 & 12 that were for my son Matt but it was not ment to be for this year. No pis of my spike and doe. Well if you can see the small pic it was with my dad, it was the best trip. Where are my pics


:headknock:headknock Sorry:headknock:headknock


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

1. Some piggies
2. TX Panhandle Bow Muley
3. My wife's 1st buck, Brown County Cull
4. The buck I've been hunting all year, ain't got him yet.
5. More piggies
6. TX Panhandle Management buck

I've got more piggie pics, but they're boring.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Harvest......WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

WW

That sure looks good. I like to take em off the cobb and cookem in bacon grease with a few onions.

Charlie


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

I killed this opening weekend in Hamilton County. Mainframe 10 with split brows. 4.5 years old and scored 155 5/8.


----------



## TripleSranch (Jan 16, 2010)

*here sum*

here sum enjoy and thank GOD!!! :texasflag


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> WW
> 
> That sure looks good. I like to take em off the cobb and cookem in bacon grease with a few onions.
> 
> Charlie


Lets work on this one a bit ... saute in onion and bacon great, lightly roast some poblanos, stuff the poblanos with the corn and onion. Finish on the grill, in the oven or in a deep-fry lightly battered with some corn meal. Ummmph ... good.

Great pictures ... keep 'em coming.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Bukkskin, you DO realize there is a limit on javi, right??
You DO realize this is a public forum, right??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 9 point cull buck and 17 point management deer.


Man, you should put the cape off of the 9 pt on the 17 pt, that would make quite a mount.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the 17 point wasn't having a good year after he got poked in the gut in a fight ( I think)


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Colorado mulie with Colorado carrots, corn and some mystery veggie


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jetlag887 said:


> Bukkskin, you DO realize there is a limit on javi, right??
> You DO realize this is a public forum, right??


LOL, if you would read the rules of this forum it says "No junior Game Wardens!!"
The limit on Javs on this ranch is: How many fingers the owner puts in the air, when I ask him "How Many". 2 fingers means 2 javs that day, 3 fingers means 3 javs, etc, etc. But thanks for the concern.
I also have a limit on javs per blind. I'll let 5 or 6 eat, but 16 or 20 and I'm gonna thin-em down.
So DO you have a Harvest Pic to show or Not??


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a few pics from this season......Me and my old Carhartt are my claim to fame ...............


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dayum "T" ... ! Your PM's might leave a little to be desired but your deer certainly make up for 'em ... ha ha ha ha ...

Funny ... I have that same pot in my back yard ... antlers and all. Good lookin' deer!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Tyra, **** good lookin bucks...your the feel that had a video last year about this time at the same ranch ?????


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Bukkskin said:


> LOL, if you would read the rules of this forum it says "No junior Game Wardens!!"
> The limit on Javs on this ranch is: How many fingers the owner puts in the air, when I ask him "How Many". 2 fingers means 2 javs that day, 3 fingers means 3 javs, etc, etc. But thanks for the concern.
> I also have a limit on javs per blind. I'll let 5 or 6 eat, but 16 or 20 and I'm gonna thin-em down.
> So DO you have a Harvest Pic to show or Not??


BURN!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

I'amhttp://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/jetlag887/?action=view&current=imagejpeg_2.jpg not trying to patrol anything, just hate to see guys get into trouble.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's some pics from me and my daughter this year.











































My cousins daughter and her deer















Old Gus taken nap waiten to be called for duty


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Come on Spec it's too early for this thread. I'll still be hunting every single weekend for at least the next 4 weeks and probably more.

I have been training my oldest son Cole who is 6 so I have not personally held the weapon too much. Here he is in order with his 1st three deer. He started off with a buck and followed it up with two does. I'm going to try to get him on at least one more for the season is out.

I'll post up some of mine when I get a chance to resize.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

regulator said:


> Tyra, **** good lookin bucks...your the feel that had a video last year about this time at the same ranch ?????


FELLA not feel.....that don't look good


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*A couple of the better ones*

Here are a couple pics of the more memorable/better ones from this season.

First deer is a belly shot mainframe 10pt. with a couple of kickers: 154"

Second deer is a front leg shot 10pt.: 165"

Both were memorable b/c they were nice deer but both were still very alive and mean.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Pics


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

wow, great buck! where did he come from?


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

My two bucks


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

*Harvests*

Melons and bow doe.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*My 10 pt*

My only kill so far


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

here some fredericksburg tx bucks low fence "lett'm get old"


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

jspeights:

Is that a turkey dusting at your feet?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I noticed that too!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Karnes County on November 21...right at dark...windy and warm...neckshot.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

*turkey*

She wasn't dusting that's for sure. That turkey just showed up one day and one day only. All I can figure is that she had eggs that needed fertilized and no tom to do it. She was crazy, following everyone around the yard. Next day she was gone. We live in an area with very few turkey.

I was wandering if anybody would notice that.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good looking crop of melons...nice hen, too!


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

*here are mine*

sika,oryx,and my sons first buck


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I got a little freezer space left if anyone needs it.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

my 9 point shot sunday morning of opening weekend,


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Opening day Victoria*

17 Pts..(Taxidermy man said 16) and scored 154.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

*Our 2 Bucks, Turkey, and a Coyote in North Texas*

North Texas Lease on 500 acres ALL LOW FENCE Free Range Hunting.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

*My 2010 East Texas Buck*

Nov 7, 2010 Taken in Anderson County. He was 8 pt, 170#s on hoof (biggest taken on the lease since the manger has had it, 12 yrs).
My personal best : )


----------

